# Chaos Dwarfs - Forgeworld models?



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks to UberBeast over at WS for this; apparently from speaking to the chaps from FW at Gamesday Baltimore:



UberBeast said:


> ... I then told him that I was a long time Chaos Dwarf player and asked him specifically if Forgeworld had any plans to make a Chaos Dwarf army one of the fantasy armies to be released. He not only said that they had plans to do Chaos Dwarves, but said that they were on the top of the list to be done.


_Hmmmm, Forgeworld Chaos Dwarfs... *drool*_

I'm hoping, personally, for some Dark Elf special characters in resin - Hellebron on a Manticore, Tullaris... any. Will be brilliant if Forgeworld turns it's attentions to some of the Fantasy biggies!


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

God I would be so very happy if they started making a bunch of fantasy stuff. As of right now their fantasy section is a joke. There are a couple monsters and thats it. Special characters and some cool conversion sets for regiments could be cool. Something like they have done for CSM terminators like give you some shoulder pads and different helms for chaos warrior units depending on thier loyalty.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I call twaddle on that. Planetstrike/Empires is a grand new way to open up terrain and whatnot, and if that's 'top of the list', where's the army book?

There are more important things that need releasing - a War Altar, Greater Daemon of Tzeentch, Kholek, Treeman, Black Dragon/Malekith, Fantasy Siege Equipment, with the potential return of the Generals Compendium in the not too distant future.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not sure I follow your post Vaz, aside from saying (I think) that if Chaos Dwarfs were top of FW's Fantasy list, why no sign of an army book. Is that the jist of it?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much. Not thinking too straight after last night, but yeah, that's the idea of the ramble ;D

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see the return of Chaos Dwarves... But sculpting Chaos Dwarves for Scultping sake? It's a business, they don't things because they want to, they'll do the things that sell - Planetary Empires, 40K summer campaign, and with a bucket of other models needed for Fantasy, if not from Games Workshop, from Forge World, I find it hard to believe the Chaos Dwarf rumour being substantiated, and is has the sound of someone wanting attention. Maybe I'm just grumpy, but it doesn't sound all that logical, with the removal of them from what looks like 2 editions, with 3 edition old models being to represent a 5th edition ravening hordes army, and suddenly, they're top of the to-do list, with no input from Games Workshop? Bah.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I know they are moving into fantasy far more substantially in the near future, but I have heard nothing about Chaos Dwarfs


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I can understand where you're coming from; I'm equally skeptical. However, none of the 'big names' around the rumour mills have came out to poo-poo the possibility. I think we could certainly see some of the war machines used by the Chaos Dwarfs in resin as opposed to the troops. I do see Forgeworld as providing 'what the people want' and covering some of the more obscure or unloved models (Red Scorpions, DKoK etc) so maybe there's some truth in it. 

It could just be what the designer was keen to do, as opposed to an official line. Equally, just because they're top of the list, doesn't mean we'll see them for a long while either.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I love fantasy chaos and I love fantasy dwarfs maybe a good way to start fantasy


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

A FW fantasy army of any kind would be a shock and a major direction change for them.considering the number of works in progress we have already seen and the limited sale potential of chaos dwarfs i cant see them having time or a demand.Although considering the number of models GW have converted from FW to plastic for 40k it might make perfect sense to ask the FW test bed to tackle Fantasy.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah I agree with Vaz, it is something I suggested awhile back as a possibility for resurrecting them but I doubt it will happen any time soon. With BfSP having a cheap supply of plastic dwarfs and the lack of CD players I don't see them having it top of the priority list personally.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes!! Maybe I can even make Chaos Squats now!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I would love to see CHaos Dwarf models in the making, this can only mean GW has an army book coming out sooner then later (or at lest I can assume) This however will piss me off especially after I have just purchased everything to conver normal dwarfs into Chaos Dwarfs... Sigh..

Chaosftw


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> But sculpting Chaos Dwarves for Scultping sake? It's a business, they don't things because they want to, they'll do the things that sell...


That's not really true.
They have a real independent streak. And often they really just make what they feel like.
Take the renegade Guardsmen en the Nurgle ogryns. Both of these are not huge sellers but they made them anyway. Because they were in their Imperial armour books true, but if they wanted to they could have written the book another way so that they could make more 'popular' models.

Anyway, if it's true or not will remain to be seen.
If they do make Chaos Dwarfs however, I'm buying them!
I never forgave GW for shutting the Chaos Dwarfs down (although the models were butt ugly the fluff was fan-bloody-tastic).


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Camaris said:


> I never forgave GW for shutting the Chaos Dwarfs down (although the models were butt ugly the fluff was fan-bloody-tastic).


Ugly models maybe... definitely debatable. But the Hats made them what they are today. I hope they stick with the hats just make models that rank up straight forward instead of being forced to angle them (always pissed me off). I also hope that they can start coming with interchangeable arms and what not. Not the one piece models that have nothing unique to them what so ever.

Chaosftw


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Dear god
Has FW ever actually done a 'Fantast Imperial Armour'? Because if they did, Chaos Dwarves would be in it
Kholek as Resin? IT MIGHT ACTUALLY WORK


----------



## QAeternus (Nov 25, 2008)

Syph said:


> I'm not sure I follow your post Vaz, aside from saying (I think) that if Chaos Dwarfs were top of FW's Fantasy list, why no sign of an army book. Is that the jist of it?


Top of FW's fantasy list may mean 3 years from now:grin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

QAeternus said:


> Top of FW's fantasy list may mean 3 years from now:grin:


Yep...



Syph said:


> I...It could just be what the designer was keen to do, as opposed to an official line. *Equally, just because they're top of the list, doesn't mean we'll see them for a long while either*.


My emphasis


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

well the chaos dwarves sell numbers werent any worse then several of the core armies out there GW mainly just didnt like the look of the CD figs but a complete change of look would have taken alot of time. add to that the fact that FW has a tendacy to print books that support the models they make we may verywell see a new CD range and book for them maybe as an upgrade pack for regular dwarves


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Hah! Dawi-Zharr for the win!

I can see were all the skepticism is coming from, and it's not as though you all don't have a point, but even so - it's not like we're talking Zoats here. The Chaos stunties have a small but deeply devoted (and fairly vocal) fanbase, and I personally could see a great deal of growth potential with the aid of some shiny new minis to grab attention. So is it really so far-fetched that the bloke from Baltimore knew what he was on about?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> The Chaos stunties have a small but deeply devoted (and fairly vocal) fanbase


thats exactly what i think i mean people keep saying there isnt a CD following however all i ever hear is people saying thay want CD to come back or they are converting they're own out of dwarves to be honest i think it would be a smart move for FW and it might drum up extra business but as has been said before they seem to have a streak for doing the unpredictable so it is possible that it will happen.. but at the same time its just as likely that it wont... such is the way a rumour works. would be cool tho
(but id probably end up converting my own from dwarves anyway because it would be 10x cheaper .. .just buy the book from GW or FW whoever makes it)


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> thats exactly what i think i mean people keep saying there isnt a CD following however all i ever hear is people saying thay want CD to come back or they are converting they're own out of dwarves to be honest i think it would be a smart move for FW and it might drum up extra business but as has been said before they seem to have a streak for doing the unpredictable so it is possible that it will happen.. but at the same time its just as likely that it wont... such is the way a rumour works. would be cool tho
> (but id probably end up converting my own from dwarves anyway because it would be 10x cheaper .. .just buy the book from GW or FW whoever makes it)


Thats what I did. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38459

Granted these are for 40K but you get the idea.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

since the murmuring of this I have been trying to get some hints on this.

Sorry to say but it sounds like this won't be happening, 
FW may well do some releases for CD but it wouldn't be before a new amies list was released.

However they do seem to have a good few fantasy projects at early to medium stages in production


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I think the idea of giving Chaos Dwarves to the forgeworld team to have a crack at would be a fantastic idea. There is a small but quite hardcore Chaos Dwarf fanbase of predominantly older players. Although an all forgeworld army would be expensive I think the Chaos Dwarf fans are exactly the kind would embrace having an army of a quality far above citadel standards.

Re-sculpt the range (keep the persian chimney-hats) release a hardback anphelion size army book/sourcebook for £25-£30 and see how it goes. There's no harm in putting a real premium collectors army out there as long as:
A) It is an army that would probably not get around to being re-done anyway.
B) They do not lower their standards to get them done quickly.
C) The book is well balanced and tournament legal.

I still doubt very much the rumours are true, If they are not true I strongly believe it's an idea GW and Forgeworld should consider anyway. If they don't then it's just a matter of time before Gamezone, MaxiMini or one of the other companies who make models based on GW idea will jump on it anyway.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> I still doubt very much the rumours are true, If they are not true I strongly believe it's an idea GW and Forgeworld should consider anyway. If they don't then it's just a matter of time before Gamezone, MaxiMini or one of the other companies who make models based on GW idea will jump on it anyway.


it sounds like Chaos Dwarves will happen again and it's likely FW will be involved at some point, 
now that they are moving into fantasy but, 
like the ordo xenos, 
I wouldn't hold my breath waiting


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wonder if it's time to delve into the possibilities of a Fantasy "Imperial Armour"?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I wonder if it's time to delve into the possibilities of a Fantasy "Imperial Armour"?


I'm surprised we haven't had more people having that thought, it's certainly a possibility


----------

